# Зона жировой дегенерации костного мозга...



## k050tk (21 Янв 2012)

результат МРТ:
в теле Th10 позвонка определяется зона измененного сигнала гиперинтенсивного по Т2 и Т1, подавляющегося на программе с жироподавлением, диаметром до 0,8 см (зона жировой дегенерации костного мозга)
врач-невролог сказал это нельзя вылечить....
может есть все таки способ лечения, помогите


----------



## Simos (21 Янв 2012)

ko50tk,читайте правила форума


----------



## Березка (21 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте.
Разместите пожалуйста снимки в этой теме, как правильно это сделать прочитайте в теме
*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме. *
Ознакомиться с правилами форума можете здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/


----------



## Алексей М (22 Янв 2012)

Здравстуйте
По какому поводу вы делали мрт?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Янв 2012)

Зачем делали МРТ? - спина болела. А выявленная проблема (TH10) вероятно есть 2 стадия дегенерация межпозвонкового диска - замене нормального костного мозга жировой тканью. Покажите снимки, изложите что беспокоит, как заболели. Случаем травм не было?


----------

